# New DIY acoustic panels 1/2 done



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

While I'm waiting for my 3/4" threaded rods for my flexy cabinet, I decided to finally build some acoustic panels for my front sound stage. I've been needing to build these for awhile but have been lazy I guess. I need to build two 37" x 8" panels to place behind my M60s; and two 20"x 20" panels to place behind my VP180 center speaker. I went ahead an ordered 2 sheets of Owens Corning 703 panels from ATS, as well as colored burlap to match my walls and the other panels that I purchased from ATS in the past. I got the frames finished today. Now just waiting on the insulation and wrapping material to arrive. UPS states they are due to arrive on Tuesday.

All pics were taken with my Samsung SG2 cell phone, please forgive any errors or artifacts.

This is me the evening before the blizzard is supposed to hit. I figured since I'll be snowed in, I might as well make the best of the time...










I bought 6 1" x 3" pine boards from Home Depot. I usually use Poplar when building my projector screens. But I figured that since these were just going to be acoustic panels; nevermind the fact that they would be panels behind the speakers, I went for the cheaper wood.










Mocking up the first 20" x 20" frame...










Even though I'm not being paid, let me say I love my Kreg tools! Drilling the first pair of pocket holes...










All of the center pieces with the pocket holes drilled in...










Here is a shot of one of the 20" x 20" frames. I need to square up my miter a bit, but this looks close enough for government work.










Here is a shot of all of the frames done, resting against one of my larger panels in my room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing them up and your impressions. And, I love my Kreg as well! :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great... Can't wait to see the completed project and your impressions. I have to admit the Samsung phones take great pics too. I only need to break out my Canon when I need to do night pics.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

mpompey said:


> close enough for government work.


Lol. I love how this essentially means "eeeehhh, I should redo it, but...". Gool ol' government standards!

Frames look good, and you're making me sad that my Kreg still hasn't made it out of the box since Christmas. Maybe I'll see if I can convince my wife we need panels in the living room.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Luckily I have a converted basement to play in. If it was in the living room, WAF, would trump everytime.

I'm keeping a picasa photo log, as I've yet to get my phone to take pics for the forum that don't break the upload restrictions.

I glued the backerboard on last night. The insulation and fabric arrived on Monday. Hopefully I can finish these by Saturday.

https://picasaweb.google.com/michael.pompey/DIYSoundPanels?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOqZitL34aS5owE&feat=directlink


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mpompey said:


> Luckily I have a converted basement to play in. If it was in the living room, WAF, would trump everytime.
> 
> I'm keeping a picasa photo log, as I've yet to get my phone to take pics for the forum that don't break the upload restrictions.
> 
> ...


Nice - I especially like the picture of your helper for the day! :bigsmile:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I just finished them all. 

I have enough wood, paneling and 
insulation to make 2 more small ones for behind the 
presence speakers. Will have to order more fabric 
though, as I needed every inch to make the four I did.

Here is a picasa web journal of the entire build:

https://picasaweb.google.com/michael...eat=directlink


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I get a 404 error on that page.....


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe I messed something up when I pasted the URL:

Let's try this one:
https://picasaweb.google.com/michae...authkey=Gv1sRgCOqZitL34aS5owE&feat=directlink


----------

